

Introducing Grab – python framework for web scraping - istinspring
http://www.imscraping.ninja/posts/introducing-grab-framework-python-webscraping

======
istinspring
Opps looks like divshot.io is down.

[https://gist.github.com/istinspring/62e94c1d39f52b90a4fd](https://gist.github.com/istinspring/62e94c1d39f52b90a4fd)

i post article to gist

------
istinspring
It's on top of /r/python now.

